# Not uncurling



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Okay so I got home tonight at around 9 and Liam was on his wheel like normal. I changed his food and water and he continued wheeling and also ate half his food. Around 11 he stopped running and went into his house. I didn't think much of it because for a while now hes only been running 2-3 hours. He's on clavamox to treat his pneumonia and I was suppose to take him to the vet Saturday to get a nasal swab done to see what else can be done about the pneumonia as he hasn't responded to any of the antibiotics. Then at around 11:30 I go to check on him and I see him laying in his house with his eyes open, flat on his belly, half in and out of his house. I thought this was wierd so I picked him up and he rolled into a ball but didn't huff or puff like he normally does when I pick him up. I thought that was really strange so I waited to see if he unballed but he didn't, he was balled but with his face out. So I decided to put him the sink with a little bit of water as that normally does the trick at the vets office but he only stuck his feet out but his head was still down. Then I dried him off and thought maybe he's cold so I got my heating pad and layed him on it but still nothing. (I don't think it's hibernation because his cage is normally around 80 degrees Fahrenheit). Then I cooked some broccoli and chicken because these are some of his favorite snacks to see if he'd come out and he ate a bite of broccoli and had a piece of chicken in his mouth but still wouldn't unball. He's on my chest right now as I'm writing this and the room is dark yet he won't come out, but I did feel him move a little just now. I was going to take him to the emergency vet, but I called to make sure and they told me the doctor who specializes in exotics isn't on call tonight. Has anyone experienced this? What should I do? I would take him to his regular vet as an emergency but they charge $150 just to come in after hours and I'm slowly running out of his emergency savings money.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

What was the temperature of his cage? It sounds like a hibernation attempt to me, which means that putting him in the water probably wasn't the best thing for him. You will need to bump up his cage temp especially while he is sick. His body is week and will need all the help it can get.


----------



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

DesireeM81 said:


> What was the temperature of his cage? It sounds like a hibernation attempt to me, which means that putting him in the water probably wasn't the best thing for him. You will need to bump up his cage temp especially while he is sick. His body is week and will need all the help it can get.


His cage is always warm. It usually ranges from 79-83 degrees farenheit and right now it's at 81 degrees. Same as last night. I took him out and after laying on my chest for a little he came out and cuddled with me. It was around 3 when I fell asleep and I woke up at around 4:30 to him running around on my bed.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh that's good. His lighting schedule is normal too? 

I'm sorry Liam is sick. He may just be feeling his sickness then if it wasn't a hibernation attempt. 

How is he acting today? Did he eat last night? If his vet appointment is tomorrow and his cage temp and lighting is normal and he's eating, it might be okay to wait. I don't know Liam but you do, if something goes wrong or feels wrong bring him in to the vet. I know the cost sucks.


----------



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

DesireeM81 said:


> Oh that's good. His lighting schedule is normal too?
> 
> I'm sorry Liam is sick. He may just be feeling his sickness then if it wasn't a hibernation attempt.
> 
> How is he acting today? Did he eat last night? If his vet appointment is tomorrow and his cage temp and lighting is normal and he's eating, it might be okay to wait. I don't know Liam but you do, if something goes wrong or feels wrong bring him in to the vet. I know the cost sucks.


His lighting schedule is from 7 am to 9 pm so I'd say that's pretty good. He is acting better today, I have him on my bed sleeping and he's curled up next to me. And yes he did end up eating the chicken, and a little more of his kibble. As for his vet they called me today to change my appointment to Monday as they said that his doctor had a personal emergency and was taking the weekend off. But yeah I'll observe him tonight as well and if I notice anything is off I'll try and find a vet who can see him tomorrow or maybe even tonight. I have another question, I am a student and don't have a constant job but I do dog sitting to be able to afford Liam's needs, and the dogs most times sleep with me. Of course Liam and them don't have any interaction, but could their scent be causing his behavior? His cage is in my room as well.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm glad that he is eating and your lighting schedule is perfect. Just have to check everything. 

It is possible the new smells are causing him to be a little crankier or shy. Mine are used to the smells in our house, dogs and ferrets and such. When we brought home our new cat, both of my hedgies were a little annoyed by the new smell of another predator in the house. It took them about a week to get used to the smell. When we first brought home the ferrets it took them much longer to get used to the smell and the smell was on me. Ferrets are never allowed near the hedgie area. 

Sorry, I ramble. Yes, it is possible the new smell of the dogs is causing Liam to show his more crankier/shy side.


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

Reading this, I see your temperature is normally very high. 79-83 Fahrenheit is on the higher side of average. A good temperature range is about 72-79. Never below 72, and it shouldn't go above 80 for long periods of time because this can cause estivation, meaning your hedgie becomes too warm. If they become to warm, they begin limiting their activity in an attempt to stay cool. They will also splat out flat on their bellies on a cooler surface. It's not DEADLY, but it could be uncomfortable for him. That's what I think is making his activity levels lower, and the reason behind him laying on his belly.


----------



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

MyaPerez1018 said:


> Reading this, I see your temperature is normally very high. 79-83 Fahrenheit is on the higher side of average. A good temperature range is about 72-79. Never below 72, and it shouldn't go above 80 for long periods of time because this can cause estivation, meaning your hedgie becomes too warm. If they become to warm, they begin limiting their activity in an attempt to stay cool. They will also splat out flat on their bellies on a cooler surface. It's not DEADLY, but it could be uncomfortable for him. That's what I think is making his activity levels lower, and the reason behind him laying on his belly.


Thank you, and yeah I have been worried about the high temps. The house is normally at 72 degrees but for some reason my room is the only hot one in the house. I have 2 fans in there and if I'm lucky it'll get down to 79 degrees. Do you have any suggestions on ways to keep his cage cooler??


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can try getting a ceramic tile and putting it in the cage. That was if he gets to hot he can lay on it to cool down a bit


----------

